# It's Not Over...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...until the fat lady sings*


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Captions;
Top photo "Madonna at 60"
Bottom photo "Hillary after the Dem Convention"


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Funny pictures!


----------



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats probably the most wood Hillary has seen in quite a while....:eek2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Is that real?? If so, that's the funniest irony I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> Is that real?? If so, that's the funniest irony I've seen in a long time.


The train wreck photo is real; the 'Hillary' graphics were most likely photoshopped.

Google "train wreck".


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> The train wreck photo is real; the 'Hillary' graphics were most likely photoshopped.
> 
> Google "train wreck".


I blew the Hillary photo up to the point that each pixel as about 4X4 or so, and there is not the slightest bit of bleedover, you can even see the texture of the doors on the Hillary boxcars. if it is photoshopped, it is an expert job


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing but the best for our readers, Curt. :sure:


----------

